# Zablokowałem sobie dostęp do servera iptables -t nat -F

## gain

Stawiam server, nazwijmy go "Serverem B". 

Dostęp do niego mam następujący: 

- łącze się z server A przez ssh i z niego loguje się na nowo stawiany Server B.

Skonfigurowalem www (apache php mysql) postfix tez brakuje jeszcze filtrowania z virów i zacząłem czytac o iptables, zeby to zrobic jak najlepiej niechcialem kopiowac starych reguł. I ja głupi amator wklepałem 

```
iptables -t nat -F
```

 i Enter :) 

No i niestety Putty - zamarło. :D 

Czy jest jakiś sposób na zrobienie restartu servera bo jakoś to odblokować? Najszybszym sposobem bedzie jak pójdę do firmy i go uruchomię od nowa bo chyba nic innego nie da sie wymyślić ?

Pozdrawiam 

Amator :)

----------

## Crenshaw

kupic serwer z IPMI, najlepiej 2.0 :>

a tak zeby nie robic postcounta to (jak juz pojdziesz i zrestartujesz) to mozesz (dopoki nie skonczysz konfiguracji) dopisac do crona skrypt ktory resetuje regulki jesli czegos nie zrobisz w okreslonym czasie

----------

## gain

mądrego to i dobrze posłuchać...  ;)

Faktycznie dobry pomysł

Na przyszłość będę się pilnować.

----------

